# Cube Fritzz - Ersatzteile - Schraube & Lager - Wo?



## DHjunkie (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Cube Fritzz 2007 und leider ist mir eine Schraube gebrochen oder hat sich ausgeschlage. Egal. Jedoch die Schraube ist schon gleich wie bei den 2008 Modellen.
Es handelt sich um die Schraube die den Umlenkhebel mit der Hinterbau verbindet (siehe Bild). - jedoch es ist die Schraube auf der rechte Seite des Bikes aber die sind gleich.
Diese Schraube ist höchstwahrscheinlilch gebrochen worden und ist raussgefallen und somit auch sämtliche andere Teile die sich da befinden, d.h. wahrscheinlich Lager, Unterlagen usw.

Meine Frage:
Könnt ihr mir einen zuverlässigen Cube Händler geben der mir die Ersatzteile schnell besorgen kann?
Oder soll ich  mich eventuell direkt an Cube wenden?

Danke vielmals für eure Ratschläge.

Ich will schnell meinen Liebling wieder fahren können


----------



## Piefke (4. Juni 2009)

Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Lager gibt´s in jedem gut sortierten Eisenwarenladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHjunkie (4. Juni 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Lager gibt´s in jedem gut sortierten Eisenwarenladen.



ja da hast du recht jedoch ich hab keine Ahnung was für lager, schrauben usw da eingebaut waren da das alles rausgefallen ist und ich habs leider zuspät gesehen.

Deswegen würde ich lieber orignalteile haben.


----------



## Piefke (5. Juni 2009)

Oder du baust die andere Seite ab und nimmst die mt in den Laden.


----------



## DHjunkie (5. Juni 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> Oder du baust die andere Seite ab und nimmst die mt in den Laden.



genau so werde ich es heute machen. das problem ist nur dass sich die schraube nicht so leicht entfernen lässt.
Also mal sehen ob ich erfolg habe oder nicht.


----------



## der_fry (5. Juni 2009)

DHjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein Cube Fritzz 2007 und leider ist mir eine Schraube gebrochen oder hat sich ausgeschlage. Egal. Jedoch die Schraube ist schon gleich wie bei den 2008 Modellen.
> Es handelt sich um die Schraube die den Umlenkhebel mit der Hinterbau verbindet (siehe Bild). - jedoch es ist die Schraube auf der rechte Seite des Bikes aber die sind gleich.
> ...



hallo

ich hab noch nen Beutel mit org. Cube schrauben Scheiben Bolzen ect.
mach ma ein bild von den teilen die du brauchst. zum thema schnell ->_ ich habe 4 wochen auf diesen beutel gewartet.

mfg



edit habe gerade den pfeil gesehen ich denke so etwas war auch in dem Beutel ich schau dann gleich mal nach


----------



## Gothi1 (17. August 2009)

genau die Schraube ist mir auch abgebrochen bei einen Sprung ^^.
Scheint wohl ein Problem zu sein von Cube. 
Ansonsten ist das Bike der Hammer .
Hättest du noch eine Schraube mit Buchse über , der fry?
oder kannst mir mal die Adresse geben woher und wo du die Schrauben bestellt hast und was es gekostet hat ?

Wäre cool weil weiterfahren damit macht nur mehr defekt wie alles andere.

Gruss
Gothi


----------

